# Best $300 Android Phone (CDMA)



## RyzenMaster.sys (Jul 9, 2020)

Hello, I am about tired of my LG Stylo 4. It has a cracked screen, the charge port is worn, and it doesn't like to charge anymore. Also, it has become sluggish if i try to multitask.

I currently am using Boost Mobile and for various reasons unwilling to switch. Boost Mobile will allow me to bring my own phone, however, it has to be unlocked, and must be compatible with CDMA, as Boost Mobile lacks support for GSM.

I am used to a large screen and would not like to go less than 6in or so. I would want at least 64gb storage built-in with the ability to throw in a micro SD.
My budget is around $250-300, however, I am willing to spring up to $375 or so if I get much better value. I will not buy from Huawei or Xiaomi, though I don't think those are CDMA anyhow.

I am currently looking at this phone:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/1-Motorola-Moto-G-Stylus-XT2043-4-Unlocked-U-S-Model-128GB-48MP-2020/303617295997?epid=6038115526&hash=item46b100467d:g:kfUAAOSwyyZe6rpC&LH_BIN=1

I heard the Motorola Moto G Power is very good for $250, and the Moto G Stylus is the same phone but with better camera, stylus, and slightly smaller battery for $300, though i can get it for $225 above after shipping.

Was looking at pixel 3a but I don't like the looks of the phone, plus the cost is a little on the higher end of my budget.
The GSM version of the Samsung A51 is only $279, but the CDMA version (seems only to be available from samsung) is $400, so no thanks.

I would be open to used phones too!









						Samsung Galaxy S10e SM-G970U - 128GB - Prism Black (Unlocked) for sale online | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Samsung Galaxy S10e SM-G970U - 128GB - Prism Black (Unlocked) at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				



A used s10 is right in budget


----------



## hat (Jul 9, 2020)

I've had bad luck with used or refurbished phones. Honestly I would grab the Pixel 3a. It'll have software support for a long time from Google, and as an unlocked Google phone, you'll get lots of community support later from XDA if you're into that. If I wanted to, I could put Android 10 on my Nexus 4.


----------



## toastem2004 (Jul 9, 2020)

as a former sprint employee, i emplore you DO NOT BUY A USED PHONE!  Literaly daily i would have customers come to activate a phone they bought from ebay, craigslist, marketplace only to be told that I could not do so.  Either the phone was listed stolen, or still had an active lease on it.  Of course they paid cash, and the person they got it from stopped responding.

Even if those issues do not befall you, tread carefully. Just becuase a phone is CDMA, does not mean its "approved" for use.  There is a small internal list of approved phones, and if it is not on that list, it will not work.  Your best bet is to get a phone from Boost directly, or spend a bit more on the Google Pixel 3a


----------



## Jetster (Jul 9, 2020)

I used the Moto G as well as the Samsung A50. I liked the Motorola phones better  at this price. Buy new


----------



## yotano211 (Jul 9, 2020)

If you are going to buy a used phone, meet the person at any boost mobile store to make sure the phone will work on the network or the IMEI is not blocked, which includes stolen. 
I always buy my phones used but I always use that method, works for me 100%. If the phone doesn't work or the IMEI has issues, I don't buy.


----------



## RyzenMaster.sys (Jul 9, 2020)

The phones were off of ebay. Not in person.

After hearing your opinion I refrained from buying anything used.

The pixel 3a was a little more than i wamted to spend. 

I ended up getting miffed at my stylo for once again refusing to charge so I bought the open box Moto G Stylus and purchased an extra warranty and it was still a good bit cheaper than buying it new.

I am guessing since it still has the factory screen protector and has clearly not been used that it is not a blocked imei. The seller has good reviews and seems to have tons of phones for sale.

I already called boost mobile and they would not tell me if the phone was compatible without the imei. I told them i would be buying new and asked if the phone model number would be compatible assuming it had a good imei and the service rep was no help.


----------

